# Michigan Rattler



## glenway

This Massasauga rattlesnake was spotted by one of our cats from inside the house, Next thing, the cat was outdoors messing with this rascal. Fortunately for it, it wasn't bitten. It was about 2 1/2 feet in length and the rattles were rather inconspicuous and barely audible. We relocated it to a wooded area about a half mile bac on our land. And, it isn't my first encounter with one of these.

_



_


----------



## 220swift

My son-in-law (granddaughter's) just lost their lab to a rattle snake (Western Diamondback). Apparently the dog and snake got into it and when the son-in-law found the lab in it's dog house, the lab was not very responsive. Got him to the vet and they tried everything they could to save the dog but it's kidneys shut down. During the examination the vet found 5 bit marks around the dog's muzzle and a couple inside the dog's mouth. From what was left of the snake it looks like the lab ate about 1/3 of the snake including the head. That's the fourth rattler killed in their yard this year.


----------



## poe

yeah you can keep those down there I dont wantem.


----------



## prairiewolf

Seen alot of rattlers but never one like that one. Its head looks small to its body for all the rattlers in Az.


----------



## Jonbnks

I hate snakes! I love when its winter and its freezing cold, I don't have to worry about dealing with them.


----------



## prairiewolf

Now Now SG, I am only saying it doesnt look like western type of rattlesnakes, I dont doubt its a rattler.
We have 13 different kinds and our massasauqa looks a little different.
http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/arizona-rattlesnakes.shtml#1

I have seen 8 of the 13 in the wild


----------



## prairiewolf

Your right SG I went back and played the video and stopped it when it was showing the tail.
NOT A RATTLESNAKE


----------



## youngdon

Here's a pic of the easten massasauga rattler. No rattles will get them a pass rattles will get them the shovel. Apparently there is a surge of rattlesnake activity lately. I've read three reports in the last week about them being far more prevalent than normal.

http://www.fws.gov/midwest/endangered/reptiles/conserve.html


----------



## Mattuk

What a beautiful looking snake, well done Glen top marks sir.


----------



## knapper

You guys can have them all.


----------



## glenway

I was wondering it it was a rattler, because the head didn't have the triangle shape and I couldn't see the rattles. My wife claimed it was rattling and she could hear it. Other ones I have found were smaller and I could actually see and hear them rattling. But, we brought the snake in the house (in a bag( and compared it to an online photo and we all gasped, "It's a rattler." I know I can't doubt the Stonegod anymore so I have some studying to do. Thanks everyone for the ID help.


----------



## glenway

Just checked on photos of the black rat snake and their range of states. It doesn't look like one at all and black rat snakes are not in Michigan according to this site: http://www.snake-rem...ckratsnake.html

Again, we looked right at the Massasauga photo of the head and right at the live model and all agreed it was a match. Maybe more research is needed.

Also, the body was relatively thin - not as bulky - and no black coloration as in the photos I've seen of the black rat snake. But, the juvenile photos are remarkably different than the adults and it sure looks like one. Could it be that their range includes Michigan, too?


----------



## fr3db3ar

I have yet to see a rattler in Michigan and as far as I'm concerned it can stay that way. It's one of the saving graces of this state.


----------



## youngdon

Vertical pupils would be a definite sign of a venemous snake, while round pupils would not. The pic makes them look round but it is hard to tell for sure.


----------



## bones44

Looks like a rat snake to me. Have caught several Massasauga and you'll know when you see one. They're very timid and not aggressive at all. They also have a small head and very thick body. They have what's called a pit on their head like other rattler's. They're endangered now. I don't advocate killing them here. I actually handled a young one as a teen as I didn't know what it was. It never even offered to bite. Very neat creatures.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glenway

Just looking at the pattern directly behind the head on top, the black ratsnake does not match my photo. Markings are different.


----------



## glenway

Crazy, man! I had to change my YouTube content because of you! But, I have a great story to tell about this huge (adult version) of a snake nobody around here actually knows about. It'll be in the Sunday outdoor page with credit to you.

You can't believe how many pages of Massasaugas I looked at, along with photos online of ratsnakes.

I love this place! Stonegod, thanks for all your help

Oh, yeah. I've been seeing plenty of those spicebush swallowtails the past week. I can't believe how fast they've come full circle from that wild creature on the spicebush leaf a while ago!


----------



## glenway

Hold on there, sports fans! A comment has been posted on my YouTube channel: 
_"Your snake is actually an *Eastern Milk﻿ Snake *(Lampropeltis triangulum). Beautiful snake though!"_
SalineSnakeGuy85

Guess I'll have to start reviewing more photos. It's been a crazy ride and now I'll have to correct the "stupid" newspaper people that published my column and photo of the black rat snake...that is, if SnakeGuy is on the mark.


----------



## bones44

Never gave that a thought. Most of the ones I've seen usually have a bit of orange but they are all a little different. He may be onto something. I almost ran over a blue racer yesterday down the road from the farm. The wife was agitated at me for stopping at first until I told her to look next to the truck as I passed. Too fast for a pic though.


----------



## bones44

I'd have to say he's probably correct Glen. Either way it's nice to get to know some more of our wildlife here in Michigan. http://www.michigan....61211--,00.html


----------



## glenway

I'm getting quite a lesson in snakeology and can't wait 'till Stonegod sees all this. Looks like I'll have another column about snakes next week and the pros and cons of internet "experts." No offense, Stonegod.


----------



## youngdon

I think he's teasing you SG, I've yet to see Glen slam anyone... Well there was that one time..at band camp.


----------



## glenway

I thought we were friends, SG. No offense means no offense intended. And, I wasn't even referring to you as an internet expert. And, do you really believe snakeology was meant to be some type of technical term? Relax. I'm just glad we had the discussion and that I am able to continue to learn. It will make for an interesting story line next time around. It's all good.

What I was referring to as intenet "experts" is aimed at rumors that I have seen spread on this site and various emails being circulated. Nothing to do with you.

One post was relative to Cerbrus Management owning Remington Arms and other firearms manufacturers and that Geroge Soros was the owner and was out to take our guns by taking over manufacturing. I responded that it was a false rumor and that was the end of the thread. All documentation was presented to debunk the myth but I never heard anyone say, "Geez, I guess I was wrong." I'm not going to look it up, but it was only several weeks ago.

Another recent thread I began was about a professional hunter that took a record animal with a muzzleloader and the hunt's legality was brought into question. We also ended that thought with some diligent research. It's a learning thing and I am grateful for the sharing.

That's what I was talking about. How we can share information instantly. There's never been any personal malice and never will be from me.

Today's column about the snake illustrates my point - even though a mistake was made. Next week, we'll move on without finger pointing or condemning, just as I have in the above illustrations.

Years ago, I would have turned that snake loose believing it was a rattler and would never have known what it really was. Now we have all been educated and for that we should be thankful.

Oh, and the part about next week's column about snakes. Well, I do have to clear up what has been published, but I'm not going to dwell on mistakes. Never have. Never will It's never about *who* was wrong, but what went wrong.

SG, hope you can understand.


----------



## Antlerz22

Well no matter what kind it was , Im positive it was a snake and in that comment I am an expert


----------



## knapper

We still don't have any snakes up here either way.


----------



## bones44

Geez, you didn't have a basket or pockets ? LOL


----------



## Antlerz22

Stonegod said:


> yah but if I use my butt, nobody wants to eat/take my hard earned blackberries!!! I'm making some pies Tom shoot me your address and I'll send you one!!LOL


 TOUCHE`


----------



## youngdon

bones44 said:


> yah but if I use my butt, nobody wants to eat/take my hard earned blackberries!!! I'm making some pies Tom shoot me your address and I'll send you one!!LOL


That's just funny right there !


----------



## glenway

Cool, SG!

Here's the blog post, which shows the chronology of the mystery being solved: http://thinkingafield.org/2012/07/5915.html


----------

